# can rats eat seafood?



## baguettefrenzy (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a quick question. Can rats eat seafood like crab or fish?


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't see why not. I guess it would depend on how it's prepared.


----------



## mamarat (Sep 21, 2007)

I think so as long at it's not deep fried.


----------

